# Urgent! Florida horse needs to be moved



## Gini (Aug 23, 2005)

Help needed... Transport and fostering

Just received a call from a lady in FL. She and her Mother rescued and rehabilitated 5 horses.

They are all doing well except this mare. She is approx 6yrs old and needs

our help. She has a bad case of the Heaves. She is being treated and medicated

for this but she isn't getting better. They will be turning her over to CMHR asap.

We urgently need help in fostering and transporting this mare to a cooler climate.

Thanks

Gini


----------



## kaykay (Aug 23, 2005)

also please be aware this mare is in foal for april 2006. I really feel that this mare would be fine in a cooler climate. Currently shes only been given over the counter meds.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont know what hot weather does for the heaves, but we used to own a mare that had them. We are in WI where it is cooler, she still had them just as bad if not worse in the fall/winter as in the spring/summer.


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2005)

Ashley said:


> I dont know what hot weather does for the heaves, but we used to own a mare that had them.  We are in WI where it is cooler, she still had them just as bad if not worse in the fall/winter as in the spring/summer.
> 453787[/snapback]
> ​



Isn't heaves aggravated by dust? Which is why alot of horses with heaves are on soaked pellet diets of some sort, as hay dust aggravates the condition. I don't know how the cooler climate would affect the horse.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 24, 2005)

I could take her, but it still gets hot in the summer in Nebraska. Would love to learn more.


----------



## minimule (Aug 24, 2005)

My friend has a mare with Heaves. This mare came from FL too. She is on the perscription meds and can not be pregnant/on meds at the same time. She had her last foal last year and then they put her on the meds. Our climate is dry and does get pretty warm in the summer. She does OK as long as she is on her meds. They do soak her hay to reduce that dust and she is kept on a dry lot. That part doesn't seem to bother her too much though.

I could foster her for a while and see if our dry climate would suit her better.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Aug 24, 2005)

I could foster her here in Massachusetts. I've had to care for horses with heaves at barns I worked at. So I know what to do and we were looking for another horse anyways. If you could get her up here I think she would be okay. It's only really hot 2-3 months out of the year and like I said the other horses I've cared for have turned out fine up here. Let me know. What I mean by really hot is 90's with some humidity, but not bad usually.

Christy


----------



## mcharr36 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wish I could help, but can't.

But mares with heaves usually will not carry to term if bred. They cannot get enough oxygen into their lungs to support both themselves and the developing foal. If she has not already lost the foal, be prepared for an abortion later on.

We had a mare who would never carry past 40 days because of heaves, and last year a mare who had just been diagnosed and had them very mildly aborted at 9 months.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 24, 2005)

i have ginger another rescue mare here that has heaves. she is not near as bad in fall or spring. she only gets heavy when its hot or shes stressed or eats dusty hay. So i do think taking her out of such a hot climate will help.

I also advised them to put her on ventlyn syrup (albuterol) instead of over the counter stuff but this was met with resistence.

She did carry a foal to term and foaled in March of this year and then was immediately bred back. NO papers on her or the stallion she was bred to.


----------



## Mona (Aug 24, 2005)

kaykay said:


> i have ginger another rescue mare here that has heaves.  she is not near as bad in fall or spring.  she only gets heavy when its hot or shes stressed or eats dusty hay.  So i do think taking her out of such a hot climate will help.
> 454164[/snapback]
> ​



In reading this, I agree that it is most likely the dust factor causing the worse heaves episodes. If you think about it, Spring and Fall brings much more rain than summer, so even though you may be equating it(the worse episodes) to the heat, it may be actually be due to the increased micro dust particles in the air during summer, due to the dryness/lesser amounts of rain.


----------



## Mona (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmmm...here is some STUPID thought that just popped into my mind after posting my last reply here.

There are so many horses with heaves that seems to be caused by breathing in dust and irritating the lungs. Does a horse normally breath through their nose?? I am assuming so. I wonder why they couldn't wear face masks like a doctor would wear, or a painter would wear, to help filter that dust out. You would think something so simple would have been thought of and tried, yet I have never heard of it.

I guess the biggest problem would be in trying to get something to fit...to stay in place, that would basically cover the nose, yet allow the mouth to stay open for grazing. I bet it would help if it could be tied to a halter in some way.


----------



## Mulligans Run (Aug 24, 2005)

There are herbs for treating respiratory issues like heaves - that would be perfectly safe for pregnant mares.

What's the status on this mare?


----------



## Gini (Aug 24, 2005)

The owner is being contacted this am. Ginny St Pierre will let us know

as soon as all arrangements are made...

Gini


----------



## beavercreekranch (Aug 24, 2005)

Hay everyone, My mom is the one with this mare. We have tried drugs from the vet AND over the counter drugs to no avail, in which he told us to get her up north. We have illiminated that it is NOT hay, NOT feed, NOT grass, NOT sprays, NOT bathing soap, we have went down a list. She was a rescue as well as 4 others at one time and did not display this issue untill 2-3 months ago! Whoever fosters her will have a GREAT little mare. It's breaking my moms heart to find her a home but we know we have to do this. When you go out she perks up and nickers at you. I really appreciate everyone trying to help her! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Mulligans Run (Aug 24, 2005)

I wish I could help, but SC is just as humid and almost as hot as Florida.

Best wishes!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 24, 2005)

i know when i talked to them at the university they said heavy horses become heavy due to respitory illness that scars the lungs such as pnemonia, rhino etc. They never completely recover but do get better.

Mona i agree dry conditions have alot to do with it!!! i think the dust in the heat of summer makes it worse and then the heat makes them breath harder to begin with. So imo its a combination of both

thanks for posting beavercreek!

Kay


----------



## virginia (Aug 24, 2005)

We have a solution!! I just got off the phone with Giovana in Fl. They are going to get the Health Cert and already have Coggins. Anyone out there that can help with transportation? The mare will be coming to my place in VA to be evaluated by my vet then after a short rest will be taken to western MA to live with Christine (littlehorse2 on LB) Thank you so very much Christine!!!! I just love the way the people on this board come together to help.

The family in FL is very grateful too, to be able to get this loved mare to a place that will be healthier for her to live. I personally would like to thank Giovana and her family for putting the welfare of their mini first. It shows great love and devotion to do something like this.. Thank you.

Ginny StP


----------



## Mona (Aug 24, 2005)

Yay!!! I just LOVE happy endings!!


----------



## beavercreekranch (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you guys so much! We love this mare so much and it is really hard on us right now.



You guys are awsome for helping us out like this. The vet will be out Monday morning to do her health certificate



You guys just dont know how much this means to me and my mom.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm glad I could help you out with this mare. I can't wait to see her and give her big hugs. I'll keep you posted when she gets here.





Thank you for letting her come live with us.

Christy


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 29, 2005)

You might want to have your vet check for allergies. I had a mare with heaves which developed due to allergies. As said by others, the lungs suffer damage that does not repair. However, my gal was kept comfy and did quite well most of her life. I still have 3 of her offspring. Management is key.....her condition can be aggrevated by many of the things mentioned, i.e. heat, dust, etc.


----------



## Marty (Sep 1, 2005)

HI All....just surfed over to read the threads.

I've had a few dealings with heaves back in Florida. People just don't seem to understand that they cannot just lock horses up in stalls with no ventilation, keep them knee deep in poop and standing on a foot of peed on hay and then wonder why the horse has developed heaves. So many people do this all over.

Beavercreek you did your best by this gal no doubt about it.

I've used dexemethozone in the past. Sometimes just squirted it in the feed. Keep them out as much as possible and wet down feed and hay and no bedding

Frosty did have a touch of the heaves we thought for a while. This mountain did him a world of good. I do believe changes of climate does help at times.

Mona, there is such a device:



I wonder why they couldn't wear face masks like a doctor would wear, or a painter would wear, to help filter that dust out. You would think something so simple would have been thought of and tried, yet I have never heard of it.

It is a mask that you fill up with meds and covers the nose like a fog mask type thing and then the horse breathes the meds that are in it.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Sep 2, 2005)

I've PMed the FL mare's owner to ask her questions on Trisket. SHe says she's getting worse and needs to get out of there soon or she's affraid she's not going to make it. I talked to Virginia who said that the people that are doing the transportation left Wednesday sometime. She's been on DEX and it didn't work. She's not eating her grain anymore right now. I'm hoping that they get to her soon and she gets up here asap. I thought you would like to know.

Christy


----------



## virginia (Sep 2, 2005)

UPDATE

The hauling co that is picking up Triskit was in TX when the hurricane struck. They have been trying to get to FL since then. If they are still stuck, is there anyone who can help us get this mare further north? There is a foster home in

N GA that can take her till we can arrange further trans to MA. She is in N FL. Live Oak, Fl

Thank you,

Ginny


----------



## showmofffarm (Sep 2, 2005)

On behalf of Dr. Benson's I will donate (2) bottles of Breathe Easy to whomever fosters this mare. Breathe Easy helps relieve congestion and throat irritation due to alleries, dust and coughs. It has been known to help horses with heaves. It's an oil of peppermint and menthol based liquid product that is either top dressed or syringed.

Email me at [email protected] with the name/address to UPS this to.


----------



## showmofffarm (Sep 2, 2005)

Christy just contacted me - I'll be shipping the Breathe Easy out to her residence.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 2, 2005)

thank you so much


----------



## beavercreekranch (Sep 2, 2005)

Thank you guys. She is eating but will NOT eat when you put meds on/in her feed now. We are just VERY worried about her, and unfortunatly DEX is not working. Here is a number to a shipper just in case that we know and has hauled for us before who is awsome

1-352-209-0987 her name is Angela

You guys are the best


----------



## showmofffarm (Sep 2, 2005)

Christy - my suggestion is to syringe an ounce of the Breathe Easy into the mare's mouth after she eats once a day since the owner is saying she won't eat at all if there's anything in her feed. If you have questions or problems call me at 800-372-3676.

BTW... it's been shipped out via UPS to you.


----------



## virginia (Sep 2, 2005)

Gio

I called Angela and left a msg on her cell. I'm trying other avenues too.

Ginny


----------



## littlehorse2 (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

Christy


----------



## beavercreekranch (Sep 2, 2005)

I just got a email from Ginny!!! She is going to be on her way there tomorrow afternoon YEAH! Thank you guys for pulling together and helping out beloved mare. On another good note we were able to get meds in her today



Christy I will send EVERYTHING we have for her (its a large box of stuff)


----------



## beavercreekranch (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey guys. Trisket left approx. 4:00 this afternoon! Praying she has a safe trip getting to her new home. We were not able to be there but my brother was home and got things taken care of. When she gets to you christy MAKE SURE they give you her bag of things, there is a note in there describing what mom has done with her and her meds that she had left. Im actually glad mom was not there, it would have been harder on her (it was ruff with her NOT being there). I am sure she will get as much love with you as she did here


----------



## littlehorse2 (Sep 3, 2005)

I can't wait. I've got her stall almost done, just needs a gate. We are finishing that tomarrow and putting up a new turn out . Does she know what an electric fence is? If not that's okay, I have a pasture that has the welded square wire with the electic on the inside. That'[s how mine learned. Smarty used to rub his butt on it when it wasn't hooked up yet, but the minute I hooked it up he never touched it. They must hear the noise it makes. I'll get in touch with you on Tuesday to let you know how she was when she got here. Tell your mom thanks. And not to worry she's in good hands.

Christy


----------



## beavercreekranch (Sep 3, 2005)

She does know what it is. We have basically the same fence. Give her hugs and kisses for us


----------



## virginia (Sep 4, 2005)

Trisket is on her way north. Thanks to the loving hearts of her owners, for caring enough about her to let her go and thanks to Christy for opening her heart and her home to a mini that needs her. Christys paperwork was rushed through and approved just as the haulers got to FL to pick her up. That in itself was a small miracle. The Haulers were in TX when Hurricane Katrina struck and it took them 3 days to get to FL.

Trisket is wending her way north to MA with a layover in VA to give her a break. By late Monday or Tues she will be in her new loving home with her own stall and paddock. Thanks again to Giovanna and to Christy!! You guys are great.

Ginny StP


----------



## littlehorse2 (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm just gald we could help. I've got new pictures of her stall for you, Ginny and A new pasture that we finished today. We are so excited to have her come live with us.

Christy

I'll post pictuers sometime this week of her.


----------



## Cougarman (Sep 5, 2005)

beavercreekranch said:


> We live just outside of Wichita, Kansas and we have one miniature stallion 1 yr 3 mnth old 26 1/2" tall and a 3 yr old gelding 36" tall and we could take good care of this poor baby , we have good grass and little dirt to aggreviate the conditions. If we could be of help please let us know.


----------



## promise (Sep 23, 2005)

Are you sure it is the heaves and not asthmsa? My full size mare would go into an asthma attack once a year. The vet would come, give her an injection of steriods, then I would administer oral liquid steriods for about 5-6 weeks (they need to be weened off, not abruptly stopped).

Her attacks would always take place in the humid /very pollen filled months (usually july/august) and would start with a heavy , hollow, deep chest cough that sounded like she had a dry hairball in her throat. She would then start wheezing and coughing, and her energy would just be drained. An asthma attack will continue until the animal is treated, much like a child, they can not work them selves out of an asthma attack without an inhaler (steriods for the horse). Very rarely a cold crisp environment will help them work their way out of an attack, but usually they need medical help, although a cooler, low humidity / pollen area would be good in the long run.

I had tried the herbal remedies, they don't do alot.

Promise


----------



## littlehorse2 (Sep 23, 2005)

promise said:


> Are you sure it is the heaves and not asthmsa? My full size mare would go into an asthma attack once a year. The vet would come, give her an injection of steriods, then I would administer oral liquid steriods for about 5-6 weeks (they need to be weened off, not abruptly stopped). Her attacks would always take place in the humid /very pollen filled months (usually july/august) and would start with a heavy , hollow, deep chest cough that sounded like she had a dry hairball in her throat. She would then start wheezing and coughing, and her energy would just be drained. An asthma attack will continue until the animal is treated, much like a child, they can not work them selves out of an asthma attack without an inhaler (steriods for the horse). Very rarely a cold crisp environment will help them work their way out of an attack, but usually they need medical help, although a cooler,  low humidity / pollen area would be good in the long run.
> 
> I had tried the herbal remedies, they  don't do alot.
> 
> ...



Yes the vet even says she has heaves. SHe is diong 100% better, but thanks for the info.

Christy


----------



## Marty (Sep 24, 2005)

I know you are so sad at Beavercreek but my hat's off to you for doing so much for her. Hope you guys are ok.


----------

